
Ask HN: Best Books about Startups - pathik
Which are the best books about startups, startup life, stories of the Silicon Valley in the 80s, interviews of entrepreneurs and such?<p>I've read quite a few but would like some good recommendations. They needn't be all serious, could be fun too, but should be good reads. Most of us would find such books quite helpful, inspiring even.<p>Here are a few I can remember now. I'll add some more later.<p>Books<p>Founders at Work<p>Coders at Work<p>Hackers and Painters<p>iCon: Steve Jobs<p>The Google Story<p>The Difference Between God and Larry Ellison<p>The Masters of Doom<p>The First $20 Million Is Always the Hardest<p>Bringing Nothing To The Party<p>Kindly add to the list.<p>Thanks.
======
DanielBMarkham
When I gathered up book recommendations from HN posters I made a category just
for this topic. Most have already been listed here, but there are a few that
haven't.

[http://hn-books.com/#BC=0&EC=0&FC=0&Q0=13&QC...](http://hn-
books.com/#BC=0&EC=0&FC=0&Q0=13&QC=1)

(I would have listed the books individually, but the whole purpose of making
the site was to have one place to send people who are looking for book
recommendations from fellow HNers)

------
petervandijck
I forgot the title, that book by the guy who sold one of the first html
editors (famous for generating bad html) to Microsoft during the battle
against Netscape. Very fun to read.

------
answerly
The New New Thing by Michael Lewis

------
neuromancer2600
Two more that come to mind: Burn Rate by Michael Wolff and Lucky or Smart by
Bo Peabody.

------
gasull
The Paypal Wars

